# iPod Touch with New Features?



## Digiman5000 (Jun 11, 2008)

Now that the new iPhone is out, will there be an iPod touch that takes advantage of some of the new features? I know it wont be able to use the 3G network, but will there be an iPod Touch that can use GPS and iTunes?

Thanks!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The new iPhone isn't available yet. The release date is July 11. I doubt an iPod Touch would include GPS capabilities as that would involve integrating a satellite antenna. The current iPod Touch already works with iTunes.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

the ipod touch or "itouch" has google maps on it already, not quite gps but not a bad feature either, a touch bought before January 2008 did not come with the new software (maps among other things) Apple recently announced there will be another software upgrade with the "best"' applications available to download onto your itouch, so you wont have to jailbreak your touch to get all the cool applications, however you will no doubt have to pay for the better features, stay tuned to the Apple site for more information on when its going to be released


----------



## Digiman5000 (Jun 11, 2008)

I was wondering (and hoping) that the touch would have actual GPS, and not just the Wi-Fi interpolation locator.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Wi-Fi interpolation locator? What? The only new feature I know of is that the iPod Touch is gaining is the ability to add apps through the App Store.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

it already has it  in the January software update this year, not REALLY that much point for them to upgrade to GPS from what they have now


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

There's no such thing as a WiFi interpolation locater! The only close thing is that there was a 2.5G triangulation feature on the iPhone.


----------



## Digiman5000 (Jun 11, 2008)

That's what I meant the triangulation feature ( what I called it was just my own descriptive name because I forgot the real name... ) 

But the iPod Touch has that too doesn't it? It uses Wi-fi hotspots to triangualte your position (can't use the cellular networks cause no phone).


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

eh, i didnt know what he was saying but it sounded right  but yea it has it


----------



## Digiman5000 (Jun 11, 2008)

To my original question : Is there any concrete information about whether or not the iPod touch is getting real GPS capabilities?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

No.


----------



## randy826 (Jun 14, 2003)

You can find out the latest iPod and Apple information at www.ilounge.com.
I don't work for them or anything, I just think they are a good resource!


----------

